# Worldmark Big Bear



## GregT (Aug 14, 2011)

All,

I popped up for a weekend with some good friends and we are staying at the WM Big Bear.  This is a very nice property -- well located and nicely furnished.  I'll try to do a review, but I am very pleased with this property for a weekend get-away or a ski opportunity for those of us who don't need ski-in/ski-out.   I was at Tahoe recently and am preferring this property at Worldmark Big Bear (primarily cleaner carpet/room,  but also closer to activities -- which is remarkable because Tahoe is close) -- but life is good when we can debate the pros/cons of these properties!!

Quick nutshell:

1) Very well located for both summer/winter activities
2) Clean/well-furnished rooms that we would look for in Worldmark
3) Big Bear is a great weekend getaway
4) Mountain biking down Snow Summit is very cool (but not beginner grade)
5) Doesn't show some of the wear/tear of other properties
6) Great for biking too -- N. Shore trails that lead to Discovery Center, easy from WM and easy bike trail too
7) Buildings 15/16 are good buildings to request for close access to pool/tennis courts/kids playground

I love Worldmark -- both for its internal system of properties and its terrific trading power!!

Best to all,

Greg


----------

